# NEW high quality 126mm hubs/wheels?



## sprocket47 (May 12, 2010)

Is it possible to find new 126mm hubs/wheelsets that are high quality and look fantastic? I'm not having very much luck in my search. There are only a couple decent options that I can find but I'm hoping for a secret source. Even my favorite wheel builder site only has one basic set available (bicyclewheelwarehouse.com).

So far the best I can find are Sun CR18 with noname brand hubs (thoughts on the quality?). They look fine and feel good (my local shop had a set) but aren't there any NEW Dura Ace or Ultegra level 126mm wheels still being made by some vintage shop?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

120mm for now but if things go well 126 could be next:
Compass Bicycles: Hubs (the two upper left)


----------



## sprocket47 (May 12, 2010)

merckxman said:


> 120mm for now but if things go well 126 could be next:
> Compass Bicycles: Hubs (the two upper left)


Wow. Those are good looking hubs. I'll keep an eye out for some 126cm.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

126mm hub in Bicycle Components & Parts | eBay

Grand Cru High Flange Freewheel Rear Hub 126mm - Hubs - Wheelsets, Rims, & Hubs - Components


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Given the number of NOS hubs and 32 and 36 hole rims sitting around in bike shops across the world, how hard could it be to have a really nice set of wheels built up?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Velo-Orange is probably a good place to look.


----------



## sprocket47 (May 12, 2010)

> Given the number of NOS hubs and 32 and 36 hole rims sitting around in bike shops across the world, how hard could it be to have a really nice set of wheels built up?


I'm certain there are lots out there. The challenge and trick is to find the shop that has these stashed away somewhere.



> Velo-Orange is probably a good place to look.


The Velo-Orange hubs look fantastic and while on their site I believe I found a nice quality replacement ST bottom bracket as well, without going the desired full $140+ phil wood route.

Thanks for the help.


----------

